# Giant chicken egg(updated)



## mguthrie (Mar 15, 2016)

We got this giant yesterday. Never seen a chicken egg this big


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 15, 2016)

That's a can of Copenhagen under it


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## mguthrie (Mar 15, 2016)

It's in the center with a bunch of extra large ones. It was a double yoke


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a big double yoker too.  She lays at least one a week


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2016)

Makes me want a fried egg sammich...


----------



## campinrob (Apr 5, 2016)

What kind of Chickens do you have and how old are they?


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 7, 2016)

Reminds me of a book I read when I was a kid named "The Enormous Egg". A Triceratops hatched out of it.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 7, 2016)

Shoulda hatched that bruiser out!


----------



## DCHunter (Apr 8, 2016)

Constipation?


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 8, 2016)

Looked like something murdered my chicken the other day, blood everywhere.  She laid a huge egg.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 10, 2016)

Wonder what a double yoke would hatch out with?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 10, 2016)

campinrob said:


> What kind of Chickens do you have and how old are they?



We've got 2 buff orpingtons,a Rhode Island red, 3 New Hampshires and one black sexlink I think is what the black one is. 2 of the new hampshires are a year old the rest are 2 years


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 10, 2016)

shakey gizzard said:


> Shoulda hatched that bruiser out!



No rooster


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 12, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> No rooster



Fry that bad boy up and slap it on top uva 1/2 lb angus burger!


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 13, 2016)

I'd bet the Sex-Link


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 19, 2016)

mlandrum said:


> I'd bet the Sex-Link



That's what we're thinking. We get 4-5 a week that are bigger than the rest.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Makes me want a fried egg sammich...



Makes my rear end hurt just thinkin about it.
We had one that would occasionally lay doubles, but one time she layed one that was an egg inside an egg. 
Got no idea how in the world that happened.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 19, 2016)

this is one we got a couple months ago. An egg with no shell


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thinking about getting a buff orp rooster. Anyone have one before? How do they act?


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 12, 2016)

I've got buff hens plus others...I had a nice buff rooster a couple years ago...he ended up getting killed but was a very good rooster kept his flock up people friendly.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for the info! Does anyone know where I could get a buff rock hen? I see orpingtons for sale a lot of places, but never rocks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 13, 2016)

Are the hens still screaming, Clarrrrrice?


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 15, 2016)

Our hens aren't screaming nothing. They went through a molt and haven't started laying again. 1-2 eggs every couple days from 7 hens. I did relocate a rat snake a couple months ago and saw one in the coup last week and didn't mess with him. May be where a few eggs are going


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## mguthrie (Apr 7, 2018)

She's been at it again. We've been getting 2-3 dbl yolks a week. Even one that had 3 small yolks but they haven't been this big. It's as big as a turkey egg


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Makes my rear end hurt just thinkin about it.
> We had one that would occasionally lay doubles, but one time she layed one that was an egg inside an egg.
> Got no idea how in the world that happened.



We got one a few weeks ago that had part of another shell around it. Not sure how that happens


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2018)

It was a triple yolk. A whole breakfast in one shell


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2018)

My cousin raises hens that lay huge eggs that are sold to bakeries......he loses a lot of them that die trying to lay one too big.....


----------

